# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Almanya'da yine Türklere saldırı!

## bozok

*Almanya'da yine Türklere saldırı!*

 
*Türk eğitim merkezine saldırı*
Almanya’nın Dortmund kentindeki bir Türk eğitim merkezine molotof kokteyliyle saldırıda bulunuldu. Dortmund polisi, kimliği belirsiz kişilerin Türk eğitim merkezinin bulunduğu binanın duvarına 6 adet molotof kokteyli attığını, bunlardan 5’inin duvarda kırılarak önemli bir hasara yol açmadığını bildirdi. Polis, camdan binanın içine düşen bir molotof kokteylinin ise kısa bir sürede söndüğünü belirtti. Bir görgü tanığı, olay yerinde 4 genci gördüğünü söyledi. Soruşturma başlatan polis, saldırının ne amaçla yapıldığının henüz bilinmediğini kaydetti.



*08/02/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------

